# NEW YORK | Port Authority Bus Terminal Redevelopment



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

It's finally here: a finalist for the reconstruction of the worst place in NYC (yes, worse than Penn Station) has been selected.









‘Notorious’ Port Authority Bus Terminal May Get a $10 Billion Overhaul (Published 2021)


After years of study and debate, there is finally a proposal to rebuild the Midtown Manhattan eyesore from the ground up.




www.nytimes.com







https://www.politico.com/states/f/?id=00000177-21c4-da54-a9ff-f1d7ba6b0000


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I thought La Guardia was worse! Jokes aside, will there be a temporary facility to move the bus terminal during reconstruction? Can't imagine they can keep the place running while the wrecking balls are in action.


----------



## Bobdreamz (Sep 12, 2002)

I remember being at the PA Bus Terminal as a kid and was amazed at how big it was. It felt like I was in a Airport!


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Port Authority taps big-time architects for $10 billion bus terminal revamp | amNewYork


The Port Authority of New York and New Jersey has tapped two big time architectural firms for its $10 billion revamp of its Midtown Bus Terminal.




www.amny.com







> The bi-state agency hired British firm Foster + Partners and Chicago-based construction engineering company A. Epstein and Sons to advise the overhaul of the decades-old transit hub.
> 
> “Both of these firms have a proven track record in delivering world-class design services and they are both skilled, experienced, and knowledgable with respect to large-scale urban projects,” Port Authority Executive Director Rick Cotton said during a press conference Thursday, Aug. 4.
> 
> ...


----------



## rgarrison (Sep 11, 2007)

Massings in my 3d model:


----------

